# Microsoft word VERY ANOYING macros error



## Takeem26 (Aug 8, 2007)

HELP!

Every time i open a word document i get the following very anoying error message:

---------------------------------------------------------
Security Warning
---------------------------------------------------------
"c:\documents\mine.doc"

contains macros by
TextHelp Systems

A Certificate (signing or issuer) has expired

Macros may conatain viruses. It is usually safe to disable macros, but if they are ligitimate, you might loose some functionality.


---------------------- --------------------- -------------
Disable Macros Enable Macros More Info
---------------------- --------------------- -------------

TextHelp systems is a dyslexia help package so i know what that is and it is not a threat. I know i can get rid of it poping up everytime i try and open a document by lowering the macro security to minimum but i dont want to do that as my virus software does not search for macros in documents.

This has happened to me before and i got rid of it but i lost the instructions how to do it can some one please help?!

Thanks


----------



## ecrof (Feb 4, 2008)

I had the same problem and discovered my cure to the problem.
I am rumming Microsoft Office 7007 and also have Adobe Acrobat Reader -PRO- 8.
Having -PRO- 8 installed caused my 2007 Word to have the Macros Error.
I uninstalled Adobe Acrobat Reader -Pro- 8 and that fixed my 2007 Word.
I then downloaded from adobe the Reader 8 generic edition (not Pro) and lifie is good.


----------

